# Working Foreman in FL



## Treeman14 (Dec 28, 2004)

Working Foreman needed to run day-to-day field operations.
Residential and commercial pruning and removals.
Mostly bucket work with some climbing.
CDL required, ISA Certified Arborist preferred.
Full-time year round work.
Sick days, Holidays, Vacation, Health Care, Retirement.
Ability to work well with fellow employees and clients.
$50,000/yr

e-mail resume to [email protected]

or fax to 813-973-1931


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 28, 2004)

RJS might jump on that, he's a people person!


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Dec 28, 2004)

MasterBlaster said:


> RJS might jump on that, he's a people person!




Yeah, like mistaking mud for a turd!


----------



## TheSurgeon (Dec 30, 2004)

*Treeman14*

Sounds like something I could go for, unfortunately for you  , I live in Deltona...


----------



## Treeman14 (Dec 30, 2004)

TheSurgeon said:


> Sounds like something I could go for, unfortunately for you  , I live in Deltona...



That's about two hours from here. Or, you could move.  

I'll cover some of the relocation expenses.


----------



## TheSurgeon (Dec 30, 2004)

I don't think the warden would go for it. She's pretty attached to her job/RN.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 30, 2004)

Shoot, she could do the RN thing anywhere. One of the crane operators I work with is an RN. He makes more running his 17 that he inherited from his daddy.
I wish my daddy gave me a 17!


----------



## TheSurgeon (Dec 31, 2004)

*Mb*

What? A 17? :Eye:


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 31, 2004)

Oh hail yah.


----------

